# Fuel additives



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

On some of my road trips up North it can be hard to find v power, momentum etc so can I simply add some sort of additive to whatever fuel is available ? If so what kind ?


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

You could take a 10L tin with you containing SUL. Just remember it goes off quick so empty/refill regular. The alternative is fill it with Toluene (good) or Xylene(better), chuck in tank and fill with up to 60L of UL and you will have a tankful of 98 octane.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## TJB (Nov 23, 2007)

Toluene FTW , run a 8-10 % mix , i swear by it . 19 quid a gallon , ebay .


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

And I simply pour it in before adding fuel and thats it ?


----------



## TJB (Nov 23, 2007)

JTJUDGE said:


> And I simply pour it in before adding fuel and thats it ?


 personally , i pre-mix it , but don't see why you shouldn't pour it straight in .

Lee.


----------

